# 1896 case ih clutch problems



## Dsnowbarger (Aug 17, 2015)

Hello all, hoping i can find a case guru on here that can help me out. I have an 1896 that i am having clutch issues with. Everything works fine when the tractor is cold. The clutch works as it should. After the tractor has been in use for a while and things are up to temperature, the clutch acts like a toggle switch. When i let out on the pedal, at the very end it takes off. I've checked the switches on the pedal, the seem to be working. The clutch pedal seems to be adjusted correctly and the spool seems to be moving up the correct distance. I replaced the springs on the inching spool in hopes that was the problem, but it didn't resolve it. Transmission filters have been changed as well. Powershift shifts fine through all 3 gears, power steering is good, pto works fine, remotes seem to work fine. Just not sure where to go from here. 

Thanks in advance for any input. 
Daniel


----------



## Dsnowbarger (Aug 17, 2015)

After draining the transmission oil and finding gear pieces and the ear off of a snap ring, i think i have narrowed it down. Talked to a local case mechanic and he knew where the pieces came from. Said the gear pieces can from the sun gears in the planetary part of the Trans and the snap ring came from the front shaft in the Trans. Cold oil takes up the slack and things work ok, until the oil is hot and tolerances become out of spec.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 14, 2020)

Looking for help with my Case IH 1896. I can't get it to move forward or reverse. I noticed that the cab solenoid fuse blows whenever I press in the clutch. Any idea what could be shorting out?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds as if a wire has rubbed through and is grounding when you catch it with the clutch being stepped on. 
What is the cab solenoid? Is it a safety switch that ensures the operator is in the cab, or the door is close before moving?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 14, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Sounds as if a wire has rubbed through and is grounding when you catch it with the clutch being stepped on.
> What is the cab solenoid? Is it a safety switch that ensures the operator is in the cab, or the door is close before moving?


The cab solenoid is what provides power to numerous accessories in the cab ie..blower, radio, etc. It is energized when the ignition is turned on.

I just went and looked if my clutch was touching any bare wire...doesn't seem to be. It seems to blow the fuse about 1/4 of the way down when clutch is pressed in.


----------

